
Silicon Valley's ultimate exit - alantrrs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOubCHLXT6A
======
internaut
This is an important video.

I believe Washington and the Valley are inextricably oppositional. I don't
mean because of a Trump presidency. I mean I think in a foundational way
Washington is in a zero sum game with the Valley and most of us are loathe to
admit it. In 100 years, one has to subsume the other.

